# Stihl 036 and 036 Pro



## Fettlst (Feb 15, 2008)

hi, i just bought a 036 pro project today. i was wondering the differences between an 036 and 036 pro. are the Cylinders and pistons different? 
Thanks


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 15, 2008)

I believe the only differences are that the 036 Pro has a decompression valve port drilled and tapped for the decomp valve in the cylinder, of course with the valve installed. Also the Pro version has an adjustable oiler.


----------



## West Texas (Feb 15, 2008)

All components on the two saws are interchangeable. As Bowtie said above, "Pro" saws that have the "Pro" label above the air filter, usually have the decomp button for easier cranking and an adjustable oiler with a screwdriver on the bottom of the saw. These are good 'work' saws; I've cut a lot of wood with them over the years.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah unlike the 026 I believe both the 036 and 036 pro have adjustable oilers on them.


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 15, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Yeah unlike the 026 I believe both the 036 and 036 pro have adjustable oilers on them.



The 034 I just sold wasnt labeled Pro but had an adjustable oiler. I dont know if it was factory or not, but the access hole was in the saw to the oiler adjuster as well.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 15, 2008)

The main differences beteeen the 036 "pro" and 'not pro" are the decomp and compensating carb/larger airfilers/air-filter box.. All have adjustable oilers


----------



## Fettlst (Feb 15, 2008)

but can i use a 036 piston in an 036 pro? Thanks


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 15, 2008)

It came out with the "pro" in 1996. The 360 came much later.


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 15, 2008)

Fettlst said:


> but can i use a 036 piston in an 036 pro? Thanks



Yes, I believe you can.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 15, 2008)

Fettlst said:


> but can i use a 036 piston in an 036 pro? Thanks



yes. You need to get an IPL and service manual...


----------



## Fettlst (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok im kinda new at this what is an IPL?


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 15, 2008)

Illistrated Parts List.


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 15, 2008)

PM me, send me a personal message


----------



## Fettlst (Feb 15, 2008)

I heard tbat an 029 Starter cover will work on an 036 is that ture?


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 15, 2008)

Fettlst said:


> I heard tbat an 029 Starter cover will work on an 036 is that ture?



No not to my knowledge.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 16, 2008)

Fettlst said:


> I heard tbat an 029 Starter cover will work on an 036 is that ture?



no... The clutch side cover will fit but it's plastic, not Mag like the 036.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Feb 21, 2008)

What is a running 036 worth? Is there an early/late? The ad says needs a tune up.
THANKS


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 21, 2008)

Is the 036 a pro or not? If its a non pro its an earlier 036. Its hard to give a good estimate without getting a better idea of the physical and mechanical condition. How much is he asking for it and do you have a picture of it?


----------



## Frank Boyer (Feb 21, 2008)

It is a 036 and $150. About 5 year old home owner saw.
THANKS


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 21, 2008)

Well worth $150 in good shape, buy it!!!


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 21, 2008)

Frank Boyer said:


> It is a 036 and $150. About 5 year old home owner saw.
> THANKS


Ok if its a straight 036 non pro it would be more than 5 years old. If it is in decent shape and only needs a minor tuneup like stated then $150 is a good price for it.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Feb 21, 2008)

I bought it. It was very dirty, and in need of routine work. After a clean up, new plug, and carb adjust it runs fine. It is NOT a pro model.

036 NON pro S/N 230341180

I saw a MS 260 NON pro with a S/N of 267664907
How old are these saws?
THANKS


----------



## Pablo26 (Feb 21, 2008)

Was this the 036 that showed up on San Jose craigslist last night for $90??
Glad someone here got it if so, it's gone now!


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 21, 2008)

Frank Boyer said:


> I bought it. It was very dirty, and in need of routine work. After a clean up, new plug, and carb adjust it runs fine. It is NOT a pro model.
> 
> 036 NON pro S/N 230341180
> 
> ...


Lakeside or Thall could run the serial numbers for you, but the 260 is probably < 5 years old. The 036 is quite a bit older.


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Feb 21, 2008)

$150 for a good 036 is a great deal. I'm bowled over at what 034's and 036's are worth used. The price of used parts is fairly high, also. Fabulous saws... I have a couple and I'm keeping them!


----------



## Frank Boyer (Feb 22, 2008)

Pablo26 said:


> Was this the 036 that showed up on San Jose craigslist last night for $90??
> Glad someone here got it if so, it's gone now!



YES, but I missed the splitter in Aptos. $750 for a 30 ton with a 5" ram. Did any body from here get that? 

I am really glad that my wife never goes in the garage and almost all of the saws are Sthils. They have the same color scheme. She knows about a couple of them. She busted me on the old Mac 1-86 because of how loud it was. I got it running and she knew that it was some thing "new". The CAD problem seems to be taking over!


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 22, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Lakeside are you sure the compensating carb was on the 036 pro?
> 
> I was thinking it was started on the 360 pro series.



My 036 pro is 98, or 99 



(honestly cant remember) It has the compensating carb. I know this because I picked up an air filter a while back for a regular 036 and he gave me one without the compensating hole. Didn't notice until I got home. 



I have a MS360 pro that is an 02 that has the exact same compensating carb/filter setup.


----------



## tbone1911 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Someone correct me if I'm wrong.......*

I was at the Stihl Dealer the other day looking at his exploded view of an 026/026 Pro. I believe it said that the Pro used a thinner cylinder base gasket which would give the Pro a slight HP increase due to higher compression.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 22, 2008)

Not so....

The "other" gasket is 1mm and an option for third world countries with very low octane/quality gas.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a 036 QS it seems to have all the bits and bobs the 036 pro has the big question is, Is it basically a pro with the QS added? 
Now that i finaly have a decent compression tester its showing 163psi and with a few extra pulls will show 165 so i guess its in good health.
The front brake wont lock on but will stop the saw until its released is this a fault? I thought it should lock like the 280 i have, but the 280 locks the rear handle down with the choke the 036 does not, Are these just characters of the saw or a fault?


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 25, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> I have a 036 QS it seems to have all the bits and bobs the 036 pro has the big question is, Is it basically a pro with the QS added?
> Now that i finaly have a decent compression tester its showing 163psi and with a few extra pulls will show 165 so i guess its in good health.
> The front brake wont lock on but will stop the saw until its released is this a fault? I thought it should lock like the 280 i have, but the 280 locks the rear handle down with the choke the 036 does not, Are these just characters of the saw or a fault?



Hello anybody 
just dragging this back to the top cheers


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 26, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> I have a 036 QS it seems to have all the bits and bobs the 036 pro has the big question is, Is it basically a pro with the QS added?
> Now that i finaly have a decent compression tester its showing 163psi and with a few extra pulls will show 165 so i guess its in good health.
> The front brake wont lock on but will stop the saw until its released is this a fault? I thought it should lock like the 280 i have, but the 280 locks the rear handle down with the choke the 036 does not, Are these just characters of the saw or a fault?



Hey guys i aint going to give up until i get an answer lol


----------



## tbone1911 (Feb 26, 2008)

*To the best of my knowledge................*

The chain brake is designed to totally stop chain movement within seconds of actuation. If your chain is still moving I would suggest inspection.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 26, 2008)

tbone1911 said:


> The chain brake is designed to totally stop chain movement within seconds of actuation. If your chain is still moving I would suggest inspection.



It does stop it instantly but the front handle wont lock forward like on a normal saw it wont overcenter and require pressure to take the brake off
back handle brake works fine


----------

